# blooper



## Unnr (May 8, 2010)

Morley (1 1/4 yrs) has just learned to unscrew lids. The fish are fine, but the diaper was VERY alarming until I realized that those were Tetra pellets, somewhat moist (but undigested, at least).

oops.  

I now return you to your regularly scheduled forum
-Unnr


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hahahaha! Omg...xD


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Unnr said:


> Morley (1 1/4 yrs) has just learned to unscrew lids. The fish are fine, but the diaper was VERY alarming until I realized that those were Tetra pellets, somewhat moist (but undigested, at least).
> 
> oops.
> 
> ...


It took me a little while to understand that this was your son. 
No offense or anything. I was thinking "What is it an octopus? What else lives in water and opens lids...?"
You know, since this is a forum about aquatic pets, that's where my mind was.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

AquariAM said:


> It took me a little while to understand that this was your son.
> No offense or anything. I was thinking "What is it an octopus? What else lives in water and opens lids...?"


Octopodes seldom wear diapers.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

bae said:


> Octopodes seldom wear diapers.


I would love to see one wearing one.

Unless you're refering to this:


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

bae said:


> Octopodes seldom wear diapers.


I imagine a diaper meant for two legs would be difficult to wear for someone with eight


----------



## Unnr (May 8, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> No offense or anything. I was thinking "What is it an octopus? What else lives in water and opens lids...?"


Back when he was living in water (and yes, he is my son  we were pretty sure he was an octopus. Though I was spending most of my time around then trying not to have puppies. (he's a rather ACTIVE babyling)

I'm very glad I've never had to diaper an Octopus. Regardless of how many legs the diaper might be made for. People with only two legs with three articulation points per are wiggly enough!

-Unnr

(PS: glad to see the lime tag, I think you only ever made it to 5% less abrasive or so... but 25% was a nice goal ;P )


----------

